# Do you use F and B when doing F2l?



## Krible (Sep 18, 2010)

A friend told me that pro's never turn the front and back side because it's time consuming. Personally i never use back, but sometimes front.

So now im asking, is it okay to use front/back when doing f2l or should i rather rotate the cube and use left/right?
Do you use front and/or back when doing f2l? For instance, do you do F U F' or X' R U R'?
And what about the cross, do you use front/back turns when doing the cross?


----------



## Grzegorz (Sep 18, 2010)

when i have a U R U' R' case, but the targeted slot is in the back i use: (first do: R U R' U' y') B' R B R'


----------



## Radcuber (Sep 18, 2010)

I don't use it simply because it feels awkward


----------



## Radu (Sep 18, 2010)

I don't know if I'm a pro at 17-18s averages, but sometimes I use F and B...it's just that they become "U" because of a small rotation of the cube in my hand.


----------



## Eleredo (Sep 18, 2010)

I seem to use B but not F.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Sep 18, 2010)

I only use F moves for the F' U' F insert  Too clumsy otherwise

Edit : Yeah I forgot about the edge control thingys (what Amos said)


----------



## amostay2004 (Sep 18, 2010)

Yeah F' U' F is good..so is R' F R F' for edge control or R B' R' B. Do a cube rotation before B moves and it won't be so awkward


----------



## Yes We Can! (Sep 18, 2010)

I sometimes use F' and F... I only use B and B' when doing the partial edge control and the open slot is on BR.


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 18, 2010)

Yes, I do a lot. I use R' F R F'/F R' F' R/L F' L' F/F' L F L' to insert F2L pairs in the front most of the time. I will also use B' l U l'/B r' U' r to insert pairs in the back. I'm really not a pro, though.


----------



## da25centz (Sep 18, 2010)

im far from a pro, but sometimes i will use B to insert into the back slots if im feeling it, its about half the time


----------



## a small kitten (Sep 18, 2010)

ZZ


----------



## jca11 (Sep 18, 2010)

just F and F'..
no B and B'


----------



## Jani (Sep 18, 2010)

I use F, B sometimes


----------



## Aditya (Sep 18, 2010)

I use F and B when I have to, but normally I just try to use U and R moves to insert the pairs in the slots


----------



## That70sShowDude (Sep 18, 2010)

never


----------



## Edward (Sep 18, 2010)

For partial edge control, I just rotate. I hardly ever use F, and never B.


----------



## frogmanson (Sep 18, 2010)

YES! I do a lot of F moves ;D. and I also do something like B' R U R' B,(I might do the last B as an (f z') depending on how I feel) I have a lot of others but I can't think of anything right now.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 18, 2010)

Not often. The only time I do F moves is after an R', and the only time I do B moves is after an R.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Sep 18, 2010)

The only times I move F/B are when I don't want to split up a pair while inserting the one I'm currently working on, in which case I'll do the sledgehammer (either in front or back depending on where the slot is). I tend to stay away from them though. I don't ever do 3 move F/B insertions, I just rotate and make it L/R insertions.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Sep 18, 2010)

No. I use small D, though.


----------



## Stefan (Sep 18, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> No. I use small D, though.



Also known as d.


----------



## oprah62 (Sep 18, 2010)

I use B moves for two f2l cases, they are algs, but I rotate so it flows nicely. I also have 2 f2l cases in a certain angle where I use a F move, but it flows. Other then that, only for partial alg control.


----------



## nmvdeco (Sep 18, 2010)

Now that I think about it, I've never used F and B for F2L, like if I need to do (F' U F), I do (y' R' U R). It's faster for me


----------



## ThumbsxUpx (Sep 18, 2010)

I rarely use B, but I use F quite a lot.


----------



## BigSams (Sep 18, 2010)

i like using small letter d and d' instead.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Sep 18, 2010)

Never. All Rs and Us with rotations. I use D sometimes too.


----------



## Cubenovice (Sep 18, 2010)

a small kitten said:


> ZZ





Agree that you would (typically) not use them in ZZ but how do you do EO without B and/or F?

Additionally there are F of B algs that preserve EO...

I use one that Cride5 showed me for "cornes solved case": F' R U R' U' R' F R
Inserts the back edge in the front right slot.


----------



## BigSams (Sep 18, 2010)

rickcube said:


> Never. All Rs and Us with rotations. I use D sometimes too.



no L..?


----------



## a small kitten (Sep 18, 2010)

> Agree that you would (typically) not use them in ZZ but how do you do EO without B and/or F?
> 
> Additionally there are F of B algs that preserve EO...
> 
> ...



I do OH exclusively. Forgot to mention that. With one hand, you really can't do F or B so you do a y' rotation and it becomes R and L'. The "F' R U R' U' R' F R" is very nice but I don't find it comfortable for OH. EO in general is uncomfortable for ZZ. Once you get over that the slots/blocks are very nice. You can pretty much complete it with a high tps without pausing.


----------



## nitrocan (Sep 19, 2010)

R U R2 F R F' R U' R' anyone?

or just R' F R F' for LL edge control maybe.

Edit: M U' R' F R U M'


----------



## frogmanson (Sep 19, 2010)

Am I the only one who uses like ANY of Macky's advanced F2L? I know at least 50 F2L "Algs" that uses F and B that follow Macky's new page. (I average about 11 for 3x3, ~7.5 for F2L)


----------



## splinteh (Sep 19, 2010)

I only use F. B takes too much effort. I would just do a cube rotation. It's just too awkward.


----------



## liljthedude (Sep 19, 2010)

Use wide F turns.

BR-Fw R' Fw'
BL-Fw' L Fw


----------



## XXGeneration (Sep 19, 2010)

Not really. I can't think of any times off the top of my head.


----------



## IamWEB (Sep 19, 2010)

*What I'm about to say is gonna blow your mind:

R' F R F'

R B' R' B*


----------



## Rpotts (Sep 19, 2010)

IamWEB said:


> *What I'm about to say is gonna blow your mind:
> 
> R' F R F'
> 
> R B' R' B*


 
x R' U R U'

x' R U' R' U

I think I use RUL exclusively except for edge control, which as stated above I use rotations. Also, for the corner in, edge in flipped case, I do sledgehammer (still with a rotation) then (R U' R' U)2 U R U' R


----------



## Andreaillest (Sep 19, 2010)

I use F sometimes, but it's awkward. So is B. I just rotate.


----------



## KboyForeverB (Sep 19, 2010)

No i rotate, but I know some people who use double layer d turns


----------



## Zane_C (Sep 19, 2010)

I use F and F', there's nothing wrong with F turns you just need to know how to do them. If I want to do a B or B' I perform an x' to convert them to a U or U'.


----------



## dada222 (Sep 19, 2010)

Just on very rare cases (maybe it's just one).


----------



## Azmi (Sep 19, 2010)

i use both of them


----------



## frogmanson (Sep 19, 2010)

Anyone do B' R2 U' R' U R2 B for partial edge control? (I actually use this as a full edge control (ZBF2L))

There's also a good way to do B after an R', its similar to the F' push with the index finger, but you push with your ring finger to do B (only after an R')


----------



## rubiknewbie (Sep 21, 2010)

I seldom use F and B in F2L cos they hurt look ahead!


----------

